# Anyone know this type of Pinecone



## wayneryan65 (Apr 12, 2014)

I got these from a guy in Florida. Don't have a clue what they are but its from the pine family...anyone know?


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm still waiting for mine to arrive! They might be lost :frown:


----------



## Monty (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks similar to the branch of a Monkey Puzzle tree I had at one time. Related to a Norfolk Island Pine (same genus).


----------



## wayneryan65 (Apr 15, 2014)

You are correct Monty it is not a pine cone at all it is a branch from the tree that has fallen off and dried up. I thought it was to open to be a pinecone thats why I asked. Thanks for solving the problem. Jonathan I tried these in pen blanks but they are just too small at the core to get anything out of. The only thing that shows after turning is the thin dried leaves. Not much of an astetic pen in my opinion


----------

